# Mount NFS from Windows 7



## Ophiuchus (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi,

I cannot mount an NFS share on a Windows 7 machine? I really tried searching for a solution but it seems that I am missing something at this point. 

I do not have any problems mounting this share on other FreeBSD servers but Windows returns "NET HELPMSG 53" error every time I try to mount the NFS share.

_FreeBSD version: 9.2_

Thank you in advance...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2014)

Ophiuchus said:
			
		

> I do not have any problems mounting this share on other FreeBSD servers but Windows returns "NET HELPMSG 53" error every time I try to mount the NFS share.


That looks like a SMB error message.


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, I do not use samba. This is just an NFS share. Do I have to use samba to allow sharing for a Windows machine? 
I might me asking a silly question, but I am really inexperienced on file sharing situations.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 9, 2014)

A possibility: http://blogs.technet.com/b/sfu/arch...ork-error-53-network-path-not-found-quot.aspx

`mount` does not exist on my Windows 7.  Is it only in the Pro version?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `mount` does not exist on my Windows 7.  Is it only in the Pro version?


As far as I know there's only an NFS client with Windows 7 Enterprise. It's not available in Windows 7 Professional or Home.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2014)

Ophiuchus said:
			
		

> Well, I do not use samba. This is just an NFS share. Do I have to use samba to allow sharing for a Windows machine?


How exactly are you trying to mount the NFS share?


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 10, 2014)

On Windows 7 administrator command prompt I type:

```
mount 10.31.31.31:/Store/Share h:
```
and get:

```
Type `NET HELPMSG 53` for more information.
```
additionally, when I type:

```
C:\Windows\system32>showmount -e 10.31.31.31
Exports list on 10.31.31.31:
/Store/Share                       10.86.86.14, 10.86.86.16, 10.86.86.18,
                                   10.86.86.20, 10.86.86.22, 10.31.31.33,
                                   10.86.86.30
```
and 10.31.31.33 is the IP of Windows 7 machine.

FreeBSD server has PF runnig and I disabled that before I tried these commands...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

I've never used the NFS client on Windows, I simply use Samba. This mentions you must have UNIX-style identities on the Windows side: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/libr ... 32036.aspx


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 30, 2014)

I have installed samba for this case and it did the job. Thank you...


----------

